
Topological phenomena explored in a programmable quantum simulation - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05979-0
======
lainon
The paper is also on arXiv:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.02047](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.02047)

